# Chinese Submarines



## Lankan Ranger

*Chinese Submarines*



---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lankan Ranger

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## heavystorm

-----That is 094 SSBN, the most advanced SSBN of China.

I show some pic about the first SSBN of China 40 years ago.

About in 1970, this SSBN was called Type Xia nuclear submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heavystorm

This is Type Han nuclear submarine in 1970.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-yes

Wow what are Chinese.I mean Whole World Sanctioned them in 60s and 70s both the superpowers were planning to attack them but still they were able to make these subs all alone.Simply Amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## below_freezing

yep! but we must look forward as well. the next generation of nuclear subs must be built, we can't sit on past achievements and unachieved plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

below_freezing said:


> yep! but we must look forward as well. the next generation of nuclear subs must be built, we can't sit on past achievements and unachieved plans.



Don't worry bro, the incoming type 096 would definitely be China's mostly deadly killer app or "&#26432;&#25163;&#38159;". 

I am confidently it would be at least on par with the late variant of the Ohio class, if not better. Since it is the top secret for the PLAN, it wouldn't be show off so easily, "&#22269;&#20043;&#21033;&#22120; &#19981;&#21487;&#36731;&#26131;&#31034;&#20154;".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ao333

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Don't worry bro, the incoming type 096 would definitely be China's mostly deadly killer app or "&#26432;&#25163;&#38159;".
> 
> I am confidently it would be at least on par with the late variant of the Ohio class, if not better. Since it is the top secret for the PLAN, it wouldn't be show off so easily, "&#22269;&#20043;&#21033;&#22120; &#19981;&#21487;&#36731;&#26131;&#31034;&#20154;".



It'll be around there, just not the noise level. Though, acoustic signatures aren't that important for SSBNs, since they sit around all day.


----------



## heavystorm

pak-yes said:


> Wow what are Chinese.I mean Whole World Sanctioned them in 60s and 70s both the superpowers were planning to attack them but still they were able to make these subs all alone.Simply Amazing.



---Dear friend, thank you for your praise. But under the surface of those pictures, there are something we don't know.
----1 Type Xia SSBN was been build at 1978, but after 10 years, the first Xia 406 submarine sended up a missile successfully. 
----2 Type Xia's nuclear ray defence was not excellent, the crew of 406 boat may had to face dangers. 
----3 What sounds like a joke, when China's first unclear attack submarine lanched, he had no torpedo to use, because our long range automatic torpedo hadn't been developed.
----4 The noisy of Type Xia and Type Han was very loud. A USA army officer made a joke "When Han try to move out the seaport in the north of China, American's sonar can hear it in Australia."
----But today, our latest 094 and 093 nuclear submarine resolve most of those problems, they are quiet, heavy, powerful, fast, safe for health than before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Type 096 SSBN:







Type 094

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

shuttler said:


> Type 096 SSBN:



That's a photo shopped picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

SinoSoldier said:


> That's a photo shopped picture.



Yes it is faked on a second look of it.

The wiki poto model looks like this:






so when comparing the 2, the raised silos compartment is not there in the first one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

shuttler said:


> Type 096 SSBN:



This is the Borei class SSBN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This is the Borei class SSBN.



yeah I was cheated.

The fake T096 "Borei class" shown above matches perfectly the shape of this one taken from wikipedia:


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

shuttler said:


> yeah I was cheated.
> 
> The fake T096 "Borei class" shown above matches perfectly the shape of this one taken from wikipedia:



It doesn't matter, we will see the real Type 096 soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> It doesn't matter, we will see the real Type 096 soon.



Yeah, the PLAN keeps the secrecy of the project really well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

shuttler said:


> Yeah, the PLAN keeps the secrecy of the project really well.



JL-3 is indeed DF-41, and Type 096 can also have 16 SLBMs instead of 24.

With 16 SLBMs, it can be stealthier and have higher chance to survive, especially in China's littoral zone.

The next gen SSBN of the USN will also carry 16 SLBMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> JL-3 will indeed be DF-41, and Type 096 can also have 16 SLBMs instead of 24.
> 
> With 16 SLBMs, it can be stealthier and have higher chance to survive, especially in China's littoral zone.
> 
> The next gen SSBN of the USN will also carry 16 SLBMs.



Yes the shorter the submarine the lesser the chances to be detected

When JL 2 has a strike range of 14,000 km, JL 3 may have it at 20,000 km - that can post a threat to the west coast and deeper inland when fired from say Guam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

shuttler said:


> Yes the shorter the submarine the lesser the chances to be detected
> 
> When JL 2 has a strike range of 14,000 km, JL 3 may have it at 20,000 km - that can post a threat to the west coast and deeper inland when fired from say Guam.



I don't think JL-3 has 20,000km range. Probably 12,000km

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Fsjal said:


> I don't think JL-3 has 20,000km range. Probably 12,000km



I dont know.But if JL-2 has a range of 14,000 so I would have thought the strike range should be longer for JL-3 or some other new features can be seen in JL-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

shuttler said:


> Yes the shorter the submarine the lesser the chances to be detected
> 
> When JL 2 has a strike range of 14,000 km, JL 3 may have it at 20,000 km - that can post a threat to the west coast and deeper inland when fired from say Guam.



That 20000 km rumor is almost definitely fake. A missile like that would not fit in a submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

shuttler said:


> Yes the shorter the submarine the lesser the chances to be detected
> 
> When JL 2 has a strike range of 14,000 km, JL 3 may have it at 20,000 km - that can post a threat to the west coast and deeper inland when fired from say Guam.



JL-2 has a range of 8000km with 2800kg of full payload, which is similar to Trident II, but it also has significantly less MIRVs, probably 3-6 MIRV warheads instead of 10-12 MIRVs.

JL-2 can also hit 12000km, but it has to reduce its payload.

JL-3 probably can also have a full payload of 2800kg, but its range has to increase to 12000km with 10-12 MIRVs in addition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

SinoSoldier said:


> That 20000 km rumor is almost definitely fake.* A missile like that would not fit in a submarine.*



better engines, lighter but stronger casing, better fuel efficiency, better explosives can trim down sizes without sacrificing power. Something to be work on in the future perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*Reuters photograph: Chinese submarine launches anti-ship missile*

China's military might | Reuters.com






Photo 18/30: A missile is launched from a Chinese submarine during a China-Russia joint military exercise in eastern China's Shandong peninsula, August 23, 2005. (REUTERS/China Newsphoto)

----------

You're probably wondering about the identity of the anti-ship missile in the photograph above. To me, it looks like the Chinese YJ-82 anti-ship missile (aka "Chinese Exocet" or "Chinese Harpoon").

China's Eagle Strike-Eight Anti-Ship Cruise Missiles: YJ-81, YJ-82, and C802 | Defense Media Network

"China&#8217;s Eagle Strike-Eight Anti-Ship Cruise Missiles: YJ-81, YJ-82, and C802





Figure 6: Model of the YJ-82 and its submarine torpedo tube launch canister. Note the lack of a booster on this missile. (Chinese internet courtesy of Christopher P. Carlson)

It wasn&#8217;t until 2004, at the Zhuhai Airshow China exposition, that the first photo of a model YJ-82 was seen in a CPMIEC brochure. The photo showed a YJ-8 type missile, without a booster, in an unpowered capsule that is an almost exact duplicate of the U.S. Sub-Harpoon system (see Figure 6). Subsequent Internet photos of encapsulated YJ-82 missiles are consistent with the brochure model, and the length of these capsules is virtually the same as the 6.1-meter submarine-launched encapsulated Harpoon missile. Photos of actual launches show a YJ-8 type missile, sans booster, rising from the ocean surface, very similar to submarine-launched Harpoon firings."

----------

PLA Cruise Missiles / PLA Air - Surface Missiles





_YJ-82/C-802A cruise missile at Zhuhai 2008 (image © 2009, Zhenguan Studio).
_
China's indigenous response to the Exocet and Harpoon lies in the YJ-8 (CSS-N-4 Sardine) family of missiles, available in ship, sub, land and air launch variants. The basic air launch rocket powered YJ-8K achieves 27 NMI (50 km) range, the improved YJ-81 cca 43 NMI (80 km), the turbojet YJ-82 (CSS-N-8 Saccade) cca 65 NMI (120 km), and *the recently trialed YJ-83 variant around 135 NMI (250 km)*. These are the primary weapon of many PLA-N warships, and the FH-7 maritime fighter carrying four rounds. The most recent air launched variant is designated the KD-88.





_Aft view of YJ-82/C-802A cruise missile at Zhuhai 2008 (image © 2009, Zhenguan Studio)._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nexus




----------



## shuttler

Source: Sina Military

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Pure beauty  


shuttler said:


> Yes it is faked on a second look of it.
> 
> The wiki poto model looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so when comparing the 2, the raised silos compartment is not there in the first one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

&#28023;&#20891;&#26368;&#26032;&#22411;039&#23435;&#25913;&#26612;&#30005;&#28508;&#33351;
PLAN's newest Type 039 Song Class upgraded diesel-electric submarine






Song class
Source: wikepedia






Yuan Class
source Wikipedia











Yuan class conventional submarie





T041 &#20803;&#32423;&#24120;&#35268;&#28508;&#33351;
Type 041 Yuan class conventional submarine

All Sourcees: Sina military (or stated)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Broccoli

This ONI projection from 1997 has been used a lot to show noise levels of PLAN nuclear submarines, but there is quite a lot of wrong about it, and these mistakes make me question it's accuracy. 





1. Vanguard-class is a boomer not any sort of SNN. 
Vanguard-class submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

2. Report claims that Trafalgar-class SNN with pumpjet propulsion and hull covered with anechoic tiles is equal to Victor III. I'd assume that British submariners who see this projection should be quite insulted. 
Trafalgar-class submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


How is Type-093 very noisy if it's in same class with Trafalgar-class what is still used by Royal Navy? Why there hasn't been articles how noisy RN boats are? Yes, Trafalgar's are older submarines, but I bet no one would like to go against them in war situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Type 095 display model











Credit: Sina military forum and fyjs.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

shuttler said:


> Type 095 display model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Sina military forum and fyjs.cn


Add one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Broccoli

New submarine claimed to be new Type-093 was spotted few months ago, but it seems this new boat is actually shorter and fatter than other Type-093 submarines, and there is also odd hump in it's back. Is it another variant of Type-093 or Type-095? 
Huludao Shipyard & China&#8217;s New Submarines | Open Source IMINT

Here is sat picture of Type-093... no humps.


----------



## Broccoli

> At end of last year, we saw what appears to be a new type of attack sub coming out. Satellite pictures from Huludao earlier this year showed a new attack submarine and a new Type 094. This submarine was labeled as Improved Type 093 on Chinese forums. According to the latest report by the US-China Economic and Security Review Commission, China began building first of 4 improved 093 SSN in 2012. This improved Type 093 looks on the satellite photo to be slightly shorter and wider than the original Type 093. From the overheard satellite photos, it looks like this new submarine has a &#8220;hump&#8221; (like the one on kilo & Yuan) and a possible TAS installation on the tail. I would imagine the new submarines would have more space across for passive noise reduction technology, newer active noise reduction technology as well as newer generation of nuclear reactor. With the improvement in China&#8217;s civilian nuclear technology from the late 90s to mid 2000s, it is possible the newer reactor would be a lot quieter than the ones on the first two Type 093s.


Information Dissemination: PLAN nuclear submarine development


----------



## cirr

Broccoli said:


> New submarine claimed to be new Type-093 was spotted few months ago, but it seems this new boat is actually shorter and fatter than other Type-093 submarines, and there is also odd hump in it's back. Is it another variant of Type-093 or Type-095?
> Huludao Shipyard & China&#8217;s New Submarines | Open Source IMINT
> 
> Here is sat picture of Type-093... no humps.



could&#65292;should be the same sub with new general-purpose VLS that returned from sea trials a couple of weeks or months back&#12290;

The 90th squad of Unit 92730(responsible for n-sub sea trials)&#65292;has been awarded a First-Class Merit citation by President Xi:

????????????? ?2????4?????-????-???


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> could,should be the same sub with new general-purpose VLS that returned from sea trials a couple of weeks or months back&#12290;
> 
> The 90th squad of Unit 92730(responsible for n-sub sea trials),has been awarded a First-Class Merit citation by President Xi:
> 
> ????????????? ?2????4?????-????-???



That is an upgraded 093 submarine, not a SSBN.

Didn't you say that the general purpose sub is yet to launch in 7 months? Where did you get this information and who wrote it?



Broccoli said:


> New submarine claimed to be new Type-093 was spotted few months ago, but it seems this new boat is actually shorter and fatter than other Type-093 submarines, and there is also odd hump in it's back. Is it another variant of Type-093 or Type-095?
> Huludao Shipyard & China&#8217;s New Submarines | Open Source IMINT
> 
> Here is sat picture of Type-093... no humps.



OK, here is my personal prediction of PLAN's future submarine program. Feel free to comment.

- 2 Type 093 basic level submarine
- 4 Type 093 upgraded submarine, first one launched in 2013, others might do so later
- Type 095 to enter construction phase in 2014, launch in 2015
- Type 096 to launch in 2014
- Four Type 094 are built, one of which is an improved variant

All of these are based on rumors, facts, big shrimp talk, and US intelligence reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> That is an upgraded 093 submarine, not a SSBN.
> 
> Didn't you say that the general purpose sub is yet to launch in 7 months? Where did you get this information and who wrote it?
> 
> 
> 
> OK, here is my personal prediction of PLAN's future submarine program. Feel free to comment.
> 
> - 2 Type 093 basic level submarine
> - 4 Type 093 upgraded submarine, first one launched in 2013, others might do so later
> - Type 095 to enter construction phase in 2014, launch in 2015
> - Type 096 to launch in 2014
> - Four Type 094 are built, one of which is an improved variant
> 
> All of these are based on rumors, facts, big shrimp talk, and US intelligence reports.



There are 2 types SSN and SSBN&#65292;both equipped with the new VLS&#65292;with the latter due for launch in 2014.


----------



## teddy

shuttler said:


> Type 095 display model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Sina military forum and fyjs.cn



Why did the tail is so weir?


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> There are 2 types SSN and SSBN,both equipped with the new VLS,with the latter due for launch in 2014.



And who said that it will launch in 2014? Why would a SSN have a VLS capable of firing SLBM?


----------



## Fsjal

SinoSoldier said:


> And who said that it will launch in 2014? Why would a *SSN have a VLS capable of firing SLBM*?



Maybe those VLS could be for Anti-ship missiles.


----------



## shuttler

teddy said:


> Why did the tail is so weir?



probably viewing distortion or something similar to these propeller designs?


----------



## Oldman1

shuttler said:


> Type 095 display model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Sina military forum and fyjs.cn



Looks similar to the Seawolf and Virginia.


----------



## truthlover

Amazing and well done china)Keep it up


----------



## shuttler

RaptorRX707 said:


> Yes, currently Chinese Submarines are noisy and still working on AIP to reduce noises. I don't know the true about 30 minutes but Chinese know the plans.



indeed! americans had made a lot more noise than our diesel sub after this incident - 7 years ago!

China sub stalked U.S. fleet - Washington Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Masters said:


> Our subs made a mockery of the Yankee 'detection' capabilities. Just like Serbia humiliated the Yankee F-117 'stealth' plane.
> Not to mention how we humiliated the 'unbeatable' Yankee military in the Korean War. Just goes to show the Yankee military is more about hype than actual capabilities.



Check the headline of this professional navy magazine.







In fact, the PLAN nuclear subs have encountered their boomers underwater many times, but every time they got toyed by the PLAN boomers, and this is the outcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Life on a Song-class submarine - YouTube


----------



## Broccoli

Yuan-class.


----------



## shuttler

*China reveals long-secret nuclear sub fleet*

For the first time, Chinese state media outlets released a series of reports and photos about the development of the nation's first nuclear-powered submarine force on October 27. Until recently the North China Sea Fleet had been a military unit shroud in mystery, and these reports mark the first large-scale disclosure of the force.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/820840.shtml#.Un-aRtLrXi4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MohitV

shuttler said:


> *China reveals long-secret nuclear sub fleet*
> 
> For the first time, Chinese state media outlets released a series of reports and photos about the development of the nation's first nuclear-powered submarine force on October 27. Until recently the North China Sea Fleet had been a military unit shroud in mystery, and these reports mark the first large-scale disclosure of the force.
> 
> China reveals long-secret nuclear sub fleet - CHINA - SPECIAL COVERAGE - Globaltimes.cn



wow...chinese nuclear submarine program started way back in 1970 .....tatz awesome!!


----------



## shuttler

*Development of China's fourth-generation nuclear submarine completed*

People's Daily Online | 2013-9-25 11:09:37 
By Agencies

Development of China's fourth-generation nuclear submarine completed - CHINA - Globaltimes.cn


At the recent 2013 Four Northeastern Provinces Cooperation Leaders' Conference held in Ordos, Inner Mongolia, Tan Zuojun, vice governor of Liaoning Province and former general manager of China State Shipbuilding Corporation, revealed that development of China's fourth-generation nuclear submarines and other high-tech weapons and items of equipment in the Northeastern Provinces of China had been completed. The news attracted considerable attention.

The fourth generation nuclear submarine features high performance and low noise

Military expert Du Wenlong pointed out that the main characteristic of the fourth generation nuclear submarine would be its high performance. Compared with earlier submarines, modern attack submarines differ significantly in offensive power, possessing both anti-submarine capabilities and also strong potential for anti-ship action and attacks on land-based targets. He pointed out that the fourth generation nuclear submarines of the United States and Russia already have these capabilities; China's fourth-generation nuclear submarines too will be equipped with the appropriate torpedoes, along with missiles suitable for use against other sea-going or land-based targets. In addition, the Chinese submarine will have low noise output, a key indicator for measuring a modern nuclear submarine's underwater survival capacity, as well as its ability to remain hidden during maneuvers, or undetected while launching an attack. He pointed out that the fourth-generation nuclear submarine will possess effective noise damping features, such as a quieter nuclear power plant with less vibration, and a more advanced hull muffler system, so that it will be difficult to detect even if within range of enemy sonar.

On the question when the fourth-generation nuclear submarine will enter service, Du Wenlong said that completion of development and completion of construction are two different phases - the cycle from completion of development to manufacturing, and then to fitting out and launch, can be very long, perhaps several years. Progress is determined by two factors: one is technical indicators, and the other is strategic need.

A significant enhancement of nuclear counterattack capability

Analysts believe that continual development of attack submarines and strategic nuclear submarines at times of peace, adding better performance and greater combat ability, can enhance strategic deterrence capability. China's strategic nuclear forces are weapons to deter third parties from becoming involved in local conflicts. China firmly adheres to the principle of non-first use of nuclear weapons, but the existence of strategic nuclear submarines will give China a stronger voice and more room for maneuver in the case of any crisis. In addition, Song Xiaojun points out that the United States, Russia, Britain and France all possess modern strategic nuclear submarines as a symbol of their status as 'Great Powers'; it is natural that China should be unwilling to lag behind. *Photos of PLA Navy's first nuclear-powered submarine force*
Xinhua | 2013-10-27 9:53:46 
By Agencies and reported by GlobalTimes
Source of photos: Xinhuanet.com










Source: xinhuanet.com/Jiefangjun Bao (Liberation Army Daily)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shuttler



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fsjal

It's amazing how China develops nuclear subs since 1970's, a time when China had political troubles and budget problems for PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

New subs，new subs，coming。

Both conventionally- and nuclear-powered。


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> New subs，new subs，coming。
> 
> Both conventionally- and nuclear-powered。



When?


----------



## Obambam



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

中国超导磁流体潜艇试车!? 
China next magnetodynamics submarine!? 






Credit: meyet.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

A designer's impression of PLAN's Type 095 jet propulsion submarine:







Credit: newprophecy.net

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aliaselin

One more Type 039C lauched
Waiting for new pcitures


----------



## Akasa

aliaselin said:


> One more Type 039C lauched
> Waiting for new pcitures



You mean 039B; sources?


----------



## aliaselin

SinoSoldier said:


> You mean 039B; sources?


提示信息 - HSH上海发烧友论坛 - Powered by Discuz!


----------



## Akasa

I'm not registered in that forum; post the actual text.


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> You mean 039B; sources?



That's a Type 039C，and it's not the first one：







More pics at ：提示信息 - HSH上海发烧友论坛 - Powered by Discuz!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Reporting on board a Type 041 submarine. The 3rd generation submarine was commissioned in 2005 and 2 upgrades subsequently. The navy claimed that there are immense improvements especially in noise level - so good that a coin can stand on the engine compartment

记者探秘元级潜艇：发动机启动 硬币竖立不倒_资讯频道_凤凰网

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

cirr said:


> That's a Type 039C，and it's not the first one：
> 
> View attachment 11586
> 
> 
> More pics at ：提示信息 - HSH上海发烧友论坛 - Powered by Discuz!


 




Comparing with this:


----------



## Beidou2020

cirr said:


> That's a Type 039C，and it's not the first one：
> 
> View attachment 11586
> 
> 
> More pics at ：提示信息 - HSH上海发烧友论坛 - Powered by Discuz!



Type 041 is supposed to be the type 039B.

When did a type 39C come?


----------



## lcloo

Type 039B is the original Yuan class. This new sub 039C has a different sail in that the forward section of the sail base is curved instead of straight. Let's wait for a clear picture of complete hull to appear to determine what other changes have been made. Also is the designation type 039C official or just a netizens' given designation? 

By the way, there is no type 041, all conventional submarines are supposed to be classified as type 03X, and all nuclear subs type 09X. The latest one off testbed sub is type 032.


----------



## Beidou2020

lcloo said:


> Type 039B is the original Yuan class. This new sub 039C has a different sail in that the forward section of the sail base is curved instead of straight. Let's wait for a clear picture of complete hull to appear to determine what other changes have been made. Also is the designation type 039C official or just a netizens' given designation?
> 
> By the way, there is no type 041, all conventional submarines are supposed to be classified as type 03X, and all nuclear subs type 09X. The latest one off testbed sub is type 032.



Type 041 is the western designation of the type 039B.


----------



## aliaselin

new statement is the new submarine is still type 039b, and China will not develop new SSK for deep sea mission. Really good news.


----------



## Kompromat

Which one is Qing class, that we are looking for??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xhw1986

*Future Chinese 3000 ton class standard submarine with AIP*

Displacement: 3,400 tons (submerged)
Length: 80 m
Beam: 10 m
Tubes: 533mm x 6
Weapons: 21 Torpedoes
Speed 13 knots surface, 21 knots submerged, 10 knots AIP mode
Depth: 450M
Duration: 60 days
Crew: 50

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Above credits： oumil


The article was dated some years back
It may have been posted somewhere here on PDF 

*Sunday, November 22, 2009*
China, A new giant supported by its nuclear submarines





China finally can say no to any other countries including U.S. due to its radical break-through on the submarine technologies.

Recently, Xinhua News Agency reported that, China has successfully completed a series of tests on a China-made new-type nuclear submarine. The tests included dive limit, underwater high-speed, deep-sea mine and warfare launching, and training evaluation. The report also said the test results have met the design and operational requirements that indicate China’s new type submarine has fully formed its combat capability. 

As we know, China’s nuclear submarines consist of the 093-type (Shang class) nuclear attack submarine (SSN) and the 094-type (Jin class) strategic nuclear ballistic missile submarine (SSBN). From the report of Xinhua News Agency,* the analysts believe that the recently tested Chinese nuclear submarine has realized its revolutionary changes on the propulsion system, acoustic and speed performances, and weapon system*.

According to the information collected from China,* the recently tested nuclear submarine changed the propulsion method from nuclear reactor - turbine - gear - propeller to a new method of nuclear reactor – low speed and high torque motor – propeller. It eliminated the mechanical gear-system that is noisy and heavy. The change significantly reduced the noise value of the submarine. *

Besides the propeller system, the *new type submarine also used the pump jet propulsion *as its auxiliary propulsion. The new pump jet propulsion system comprises of left and right sections. Each one fits for harsh combat environment under waters.* During a war environment, the submarine could shut down propulsion motor to reduce the noise level and only use the pump jet propulsion system for its tactically hiding mobility. If necessary, the submarine can also use both propulsive systems to get a top speed. *
*On the aspect of acoustic and speed performances, the Chinese newly tested submarine has used a new noise-reducing technology called sharkskin coating. It significantly not only absorbs the noise generated by the submarine itself but also weakens or eliminates enemy's sonar sound waves. Besides the stealth to the enemy’s sonar, the imitated sharkskin also helps the submarine gain a faster underwater speed. *
*To reduce the noise level more, the submarine also used other noise reducing measures, such as: a new type propeller, flexible pipe-connections, propulsion motors on floating raft, etc. *

*All these technologies have radically reduced the lowest noise level of the new type Chinese submarine to 100 db or less that is equal to or less than the noise level of the sea background, and they have also increased the highest underwater speed to more than 40 knots that is faster than that of U.S. Seawolf class or Virginia class submarines.*

With these advanced technologies, the analysts believe, China will build more nuclear submarines and modify all of its existing 093-type (Shang class SSN) and 094-type (Jin class SSBN) nuclear submarines. Not long later, all of Chinese nuclear submarines will freely cruise between continents without being detected by the other countries including U.S. 

The headache to U.S. is that the 094-type (Jin class) is a nuclear strategic nuclear submarine, which is able to carry 18 China-made JL-2 intercontinental ballistic missiles and up to 144 nuke warheads. The JL-2 is capable of carrying up to 6 nuclear warheads including a fake warhead for anti-interception. If there were only one such Chinese submarine hiding under waters of any a country, its ability would be enough to destroy that country several times.

Due to this reason, the analysts believe it is impossible for U.S. to directly fight a war against China for any other countries in the future. On this point, China has become a real giant supported by its nuclear submarines even in front of the United States.

Comments on Asia: China, A new giant supported by its nuclear submarines


----------



## shuttler

超导磁流体推进潜艇模型
Submarines with MHD propulsion system（Magnetohydrodynamic）are now in development
Source： jinti.net


----------



## Yaseen1

heavystorm said:


> This is Type Han nuclear submarine in 1970.



Pakistan has not conducted any missile test for a long time


----------

